# Kopi Luwak in London



## Emmy

Hi I am new to the forum. Greetings to everyone! I am looking for a coffee shop in London where I can sit down and drink a cup of Kopi Luwak. Can anyone tell me where any are located?

Thanks

Emmy


----------



## jeebsy

Kopi luwak ain't cool, man.


----------



## Emmy

it's a birthday present!


----------



## aaronb

Nowhere.

In 90% of cases the Kopi Luwak is fake and has been nowhere near a civet.

For the real Kopi Luawk, a civet has probably been kept in a cage and force fed coffee beans (so not picking the naturally ripe ones) for its entire existence.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/sep/13/civet-coffee-cut-the-crap


----------



## 4085

Greta birthday present, promoting animal cruelty! For your benefit Emmy, we had this discussion on here several times. The methods the farmers use to get the coffee beans are not very nice. As a result, the vast majority of coffee importers do not touch the stuff. You may be able to buy the odd bit online as roasted beans, then find someone to make it for you, but I seriously doubt that any coffee shop would sell it....although I may be proved wrong!


----------



## aaronb

Either way, you are not going to get a good cup of coffee.

A far better birthday present would be to go somewhere independent where they buy top quality coffee freshly roasted beans and make exceptional coffee with it, try this list:

http://www.timeout.com/london/food-drink/londons-best-cafes-and-coffee-shops


----------



## aaronb

dfk41 said:


> Greta birthday present, promoting animal cruelty! For your benefit Emmy, we had this discussion on here several times. The methods the farmers use to get the coffee beans are not very nice. As a result, the vast majority of coffee importers do not touch the stuff. You may be able to buy the odd bit online as roasted beans, then find someone to make it for you, but I seriously doubt that any coffee shop would sell it....although I may be proved wrong!


Sadly I've just seen it is on the menu in a bar for t***ts in London at £60 a cup! It wont even be freshly roasted or properly extracted.


----------



## Emmy

can you tell me where please?


----------



## Jon V

Emmy said:


> can you tell me where please?


Which bit of



> a civet has probably been kept in a cage and force fed coffee beans (so not picking the naturally ripe ones) for its entire existence.


did you decide was ok?


----------



## aaronb

Emmy said:


> can you tell me where please?


Why would you pay £60 for a poor cup of coffee when you can pay £3-4 for a fantastic one?

Please watch this and read the article

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24034029

I'm not supporting animal cruelty or mugs being ripped off.


----------



## Emmy

I am aware some are bred in this manner. Not all by any means and it is easy to find out which is which


----------



## aaronb

Emmy said:


> I am aware some are bred in this manner. Not all by any means and it is easy to find out which is which


With all due respect, I'd love to know how you can easily tell which are fake, and which are cruelty free?

Also, if you read the linked articles you will see that free range civets are in the minority, not the majority.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Doubt you'll find Kopi Luwak produced via free roaming civets - which is why, due to demand, the animals are caged and force fed coffee cherries. In the wild, coffee cherries form only a proportion of a civet's diet.


----------



## Charliej

There's always the burgeoning Elephant coffee scene or maybe Dave has finally got his **** sapien luwak into production


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> There's always the burgeoning Elephant coffee scene or maybe Dave has finally got his **** sapien luwak into production


I'd provide that service for 60 quid


----------



## Mrboots2u

Emmy said:


> it's a birthday present!


Get them a Barista course and a tour of a roastery .....

In all honesty I don't think you'll find a member to recommend you this type of coffee or where to drink it..

Happy to come up with some other more ethical coffee related birthday ideas for you....


----------



## shrink

Why is it any thread involving Kopi Luwak always reeks ever so slightly of a scam / spam message?

How long before the OP comes back and tells us exactly where they found a perfect source of it and is happy to link us all to it?

Maybe i'm overly skeptical, but not a single thread on this forum that concerned this product was ever legitimate.


----------



## Emmy

Well I am legitimate. However if anyone wishes to recommend a more ethical expresso coffee house in London, I would be very happy.


----------



## shrink

I don't know about any Expresso houses, but i know plenty places you can get a nice Espresso









Have a look at Allpress. A combined roastery and coffee shop, should be able to give you a great experience with high end coffee in the UK. They have beans to buy as well.


----------



## aaronb

Emmy said:


> Well I am legitimate. However if anyone wishes to recommend a more ethical expresso coffee house in London, I would be very happy.


I already did. I guarantee you that if you go to somewhere like Kaffeine, Workshop, Mothers Milk, Prufrock, or any of the places I linked to in my earlier post you will get a MUCH better cup of coffee than a £60 cup of old stale Kopi Luwak.

London is one of the biggest places in the word for decent coffee right now, either espresso based or as a filter or aeropress.


----------



## Emmy

well I did not get the link and if you cannot be polite, do not post.


----------



## Milanski

aaronb said:


> Either way, you are not going to get a good cup of coffee.
> 
> A far better birthday present would be to go somewhere independent where they buy top quality coffee freshly roasted beans and make exceptional coffee with it, try this list:
> 
> http://www.timeout.com/london/food-drink/londons-best-cafes-and-coffee-shops


Post number 6 in the thread.


----------



## DavecUK

Emmy said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. Greetings to everyone! I am looking for a coffee shop in London where I can sit down and drink a cup of Kopi Luwak. Can anyone tell me where any are located?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Emmy


A lot of Kopi Luwak is fake....and as I am sure you know, it's Robusta. Now i know the Civet is meant to select the best cherries and blah blah stomach acids, digestive tract. you know what they say though, "you can't polish a turd", in the case of KL, it's a very apt saying. I have had it before, roasted it, drank it and thrown most of the roast away. it's really not very good at all. You can get far better coffees for substantially less money.

if it's a birthday present, go to a good coffee bar, get a nice cup of their house blend and donate the rest of your birthday present to charity, it will do you a lot more good and leave a better taste in your mouth.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap16-coffee-hats


----------



## Emmy

Yes going to. And for the rude people today, I work for a charity! I am not a coffee fanatic and wanted to do something nice for someone special. I know now. Thank you. You will not be seeing me here again.


----------



## jeebsy

Cook them a nice meal. Tell them you love them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Emmy said:


> Yes going to. And for the rude people today, I work for a charity! I am not a coffee fanatic and wanted to do something nice for someone special. I know now. Thank you. You will not be seeing me here again.


It's unfortunate that you picked possibly the most emotive subject for the members here .

We perennially get people asking about this coffee as a way in to selling their wares ..

As discussed it isn't humane and most of it isn't even what it pro ports to be

Hopefully at the very least you will not waste your money on something that this fake and isn't very nice if not fake ( taste and ethically )

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

As a charity worker then you will understand fully they way that this community feels about this product, I am pretty sure that you would not actively want to support a sector of what on the whole is an amazing industry, that has such little regard for the life of another living creature.

I am sorry that you feel that people are being rude, Ican assure you it is not their intention, just a passion that exudes when this emotive subject raises its head.

Take the advice that some have given, if the person you want to treat, loves their coffee then get them down the westend and into one of many fantastic independent coffeeshops, they will love it.


----------



## Daren

Emmy - It would be a shame for you to not stick around. As Boots says it's a very emotive subject which people feel very passionate about. While this may come across as rudeness I'm sure it's not meant too. It understandably touches a few nerves.

As an alternative to trying KL you could buy your friend an Aeropress and hand grinder for similar money. They could then enjoy quality coffee at home for years to come


----------



## shrink

I think the other thing to remember here Emmy, is that every single other post on KL that has ever been posted on this forum has been spam and a scam. I think a lot of people are wary of going too far down an advice path to have their time wasted. So people tend to be quite passionate


----------



## Emmy

Well thank you everyone. I now understand why people were emotive. So that's the end of that one! I am also an animal lover and having now researched it all, I am shocked.

so, can anyone tell me what the best expression maker would be to buy. He is fussy with his coffee! Not too expensive if that is possible.

Thanks


----------



## Neill

Emmy said:


> Well thank you everyone. I now understand why people were emotive. So that's the end of that one! I am also an animal lover and having now researched it all, I am shocked.
> 
> so, can anyone tell me what the best expression maker would be to buy. He is fussy with his coffee! Not too expensive if that is possible.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, Welcome to the forum.

Is it an espresso machine you are thinking of now or another form if coffee maker. If you give us an idea is budget we could suggest a few coffee related things.


----------



## Slee

Does he own an aeropress? as they are cheap and you can get a great cup of coffee. it just depends how much he is into his coffee and what he has already got etc


----------



## Glenn

A hand grinder (like the Rhino Hand Grinder) and an aeropress would be the best £60 you could spend

Add to that some freshly roasted beans and you have an excellent present that will allow someone to explore coffee


----------



## jimgrant

Nice to see you want to appreciate nice coffee but commercial kopi luwak is not the way forward,much better to read what goes on here and make some nice coffee yourself.best avoid the kopi as so hard to find ethically farmed which is what specialty coffee is about,enjoy!


----------



## jimgrant

I'm a hasbean and square mile fan,check these out and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hasbean also do a boxed gift voucher set. Worth looking at Rave Coffee if he's into Roasts on the darker side.

+1 on the Aeropress and hand grinder as the best gift for £60. I've bought one this year.

Forget the Kopi Luwak nonsense.....goes does like a Nazi armband on here.


----------



## aaronb

Hi Emmy,

As others have said an aeropress and a decent hand grinder would be a good start. Espresso machines and Espresso grinders cost £££ and require a bit of time and effort to get good results, but the aeropress is very easy to use.

The biggest difference you can make is to buy freshly roasted coffee beans and use them up quickly. The stuff in the supermarkets is old and stale and looses its flavour very quickly once ground, similar for the 'big brands' like Illy & Lavazza. Check out some of the high quality roasters like Has Bean, Rave, Smokey Barn to name just a few of many.

If you buy a couple of bags of nice coffee beans from these suppliers along with an aeropress and a cheap hand grinder like the Porlex you can produce much better coffee than a lot of coffee shops and restaurants!

If you go to London too a lot of the shops mentioned before serve aeropress, don't be afraid to order one and ask the barista to talk you through what he is doing if it is quiet tog et some tips. You could also pick up some very good beans from most of these shops too.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Emmy

thank you so much everyone. I will not be buying any KL. Seems like the aeropress and a decent hand grinder is the way to go. He is experienced and knows his coffee. Is that ok for someone like that?


----------



## Milanski

It sure is, but if he's experienced then perhaps try to speak to someone that lives with him to double check he doesn't already own these things.

Otherwise a subscription to one of the aforementioned roasters might be a safer bet and a great present for someone into coffee.


----------



## Daren

If he knows his coffee then he will definitely appreciate the Aeropress (providing he hasn't already got one). It produces fantastic coffee by anyone's standards


----------



## hotmetal

Glad this has ended well and we haven't lost a new member over pointing out the ethical problems with KL.

If my GF or indeed any friends were to buy me an Aeropress and a hand grinder, or a Rave subscription, I would be over the proverbial moon!

In fact, I've put off the relatively minor purchase of an AP specifically because she will want ideas for my Christmas present soon. A plan so cunning you could stick a tail on it and call it a weasel.


----------



## Barry Cook

Welcome Emmy - appreciate how any discussion about KL could appear quite aggressive to the uninitiated

Another though for you would be to try Taylor St Barista, as I believe they do courses occasionally for customers as well as selling beans and coffee kit.

Please do stay on the site, as you will learn lots more than the nasty chains will ever explain (and probably know). Most of the guys on here are enthusiasts who know far more than most, but you will also get a splattering of "professionals", such as myself, who will happily give advice. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Yes Row

Emmy. You never know you may start your own artisan coffee journey?


----------



## Emmy

Thank you Barry. Yes I will stay on it. We have got over the KL now and I understand why that was happening.

Best

m


----------



## MikeHag




----------



## hubrad

As a slight aside, did anyone catch Jeremy Hardy's new show yesterday on R4? The sketch from about 13:00 leads up to a Civet mention at about 17:00, which makes me think if the issue is cropping up in satirical comedy there is strong feeling on the matter, even outside these hallowed forum walls.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04gyp8k


----------



## Spazbarista

To be honest this stance on civet coffee strikes me as enormously hypocritical.

Have you not seen how meat is produced? Far worse.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

So, because there are other questionable things going on, we don't take a stand.....on anything. That's relativism taken to extremes.


----------



## Spazbarista

The Systemic Kid said:


> So, because there are other questionable things going on, we don't take a stand.....on anything. That's relativism taken to extremes.


I don't think relativism encompasses what I am saying, either descriptively or normatively. I'm not advocating accepting cruelty to animals because cruelty to animals exists. I'm pointing out that in the grand scheme of animal cruelty, Kopi Luwak is almost irrelevant.

In the UK alone, there are 22 million animals slaughtered every day, the vast majority of these will have been bred in exactly the same conditions as Kopi Luwak civets. Were meat eating a necessity then the accusation of hypocrisy could not be levelled, but it isn't...it is a luxury, much the same as drinking coffee. It seems to me to be in very bad faith to vociferously finger-point at an activity that couldn't even equate to a meaningful fraction of a percentage of daily animal cruelty, whilst indulging in products that account for nearly all of it, and that is why I think hypocrisy is applicable.

I realise that nobody enjoys the possibility of being a hypocrite, and I'm not after knee-jerk reactions.......just something for people to think about objectively rather than defensively.


----------



## Mrboots2u

For clarity Spazs comment was in reply to a spammer kopi producer, which i have removed . This is why the thread has come back to life.


----------



## Spazbarista

Not really. It was in reply to the entire thread.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fine.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Spazbarista said:


> I'm pointing out that in the grand scheme of animal cruelty, Kopi Luwak is almost irrelevant.


Disagree.


----------



## 2971

All complicated stuff, and probably beyond the scope of a coffee forum.

I don't really agree with you Spaz, but I definitely see where you're coming from. However, it's much easier to prevent your money from reaching an estate farming civet poo than to prevent your money from reaching an estate farming beef.

I'm a vegetarian for the last 27 years, not for any moral reason, just because when I started cooking for myself, it was vegetarian food and I just kept going. I'm very conscious of the fact that when I buy milk, I am subsidising the meat industry, so I never really understand how ANYONE can be vegetarian for moral reasons.

I make personal decisions about how I spend my money, which may be flawed. For example, I bought a radio from my local shop, which was far more expensive than on Amazon, but I wanted to support local business. Then, like everyone else, I shop at Amazon, and gawk at how little tax they pay.

It doesn't hurt to think about this stuff. I don't believe in forcing my personal opinions on other people. I make nips and tucks to my purchasing decisions here and there, and who knows whether it does any good.


----------



## Spazbarista

I'm not interested in forcing my opinions on anybody either. I'm just voicing it. People can take it or leave it, won't make any difference to me, but it is something for people to think about.


----------



## 4085

I think, that if someone thinks so strongly about something, they should get off their backsides and do something meaningful to help, and stop being key board warriors.


----------



## 2971

Spazbarista said:


> I'm not interested in forcing my opinions on anybody either. I'm just voicing it. People can take it or leave it, won't make any difference to me, but it is something for people to think about.


Agreed. Your points came across as really balanced and logical. I try hard not to get into internet pissing competitions.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> I think, that if someone thinks so strongly about something, they should get off their backsides and do something meaningful to help, and stop being key board warriors.


Boycotting Kopi Luwak would be a good place to start.


----------



## 4085

Then organise a boycott....as opposed to talking about organising a boycott


----------



## Mrboots2u

Keyboard Warrior

"1. A Person who, being unable to express his anger through physical violence (owning to their physical weakness, lack of bravery and/or conviction in real life), instead manifests said emotions through the text-based medium of the internet, usually in the form of aggressive writing that the Keyboard Warrior would not (for reasons previously mentioned) be able to give form to in real life "


----------



## Spazbarista

dfk41 said:


> Then organise a boycott....as opposed to talking about organising a boycott


Then think about why you are boycotting it.

Then start to consider if other actions in your personal life might have an exponentially larger impact. If you don't want to give up those other things because you enjoy them then you'd probably want to start considering what right you have to demonise those that also don't want to give up products they like. Just like you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Then organise a boycott....as opposed to talking about organising a boycott


Pretty sure that's already the case for forum members.


----------



## 4085

Pretty sure or certain? I have not seen anything remotely looking like an organised boycott patrick. Murmurings for sure. What this needs is a man with a belief that this whole thing is wrong, to stand up and ask others to join him and be counted. Raise an online petition. let your voice be heard........or not


----------



## Mrboots2u

on the first day of christmas , the forum gave to me ...

arguing about cat pooh coffee.......


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Keyboard Warrior
> 
> "1. A Person who, being unable to express his anger through physical violence (owning to their physical weakness, lack of bravery and/or conviction in real life), instead manifests said emotions through the text-based medium of the internet, usually in the form of aggressive writing that the Keyboard Warrior would not (for reasons previously mentioned) be able to give form to in real life "


Not sure what that toddle is boots. that is one definition but there are plenty more. Point is, put up or shut up. do something about it in a meaningful way, or do not do anything. if you do not believe strongly enough in something to take action, then what right have you to try and make others who might like something feel guilty?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ah the sprit of peace and goodwill to all men.....


----------



## froggystyle

The fact the animal has eaten and then sh*t the bean out puts me off....


----------



## 4085

men being the operative word...cat pooh lover


----------



## 4085

anyway, boots, in the interest of good will and all that stuff, are you going to hold my hand and have an Xmas dance or stand off in the distance taking pot shots through the safety of a high powered lens


----------



## Spazbarista

To be honest, if your concern is animal cruelty then this seems like little more than an affectation or a sop to one's own conscience. It's a really easy thing to not drink Kopi Luwak coffee because it tastes crap, and most of us would never buy it in the first place anyway.

IF you are truly concerned about animal cruelty in food manufacturing, then ignore this irrelevant sideshow and look at the impact of the choices you actually make. Not the ones you don't.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Pretty sure or certain? I have not seen anything remotely looking like an organised boycott patrick. Murmurings for sure. What this needs is a man with a belief that this whole thing is wrong, to stand up and ask others to join him and be counted. Raise an online petition. let your voice be heard........or not


Like others on the forum, have made my views known regarding KL - don't feel the need to proscribe to others.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> anyway, boots, in the interest of good will and all that stuff, are you going to hold my hand and have an Xmas dance or stand off in the distance taking pot shots through the safety of a high powered lens


?

nah ill leave you find someone else to "dance " with

Must be a geordie trait ?

" You asking ..you arguing ... "

View attachment 10813


----------



## 4085

ah, ever the diplomat!


----------



## froggystyle

Northerners!


----------



## coffeechap

The shame of this little exchange is that yet again the kopi luwak thread is alive again, I am fairly certain that most of the members here do not purchase these beans, but those that do then that is their choice as is anything in life. We all have a choice whether to do the right thing or not, I agree with Spaz, this is but the tip of the iceberg in relation to animal cruelty and we all have choices as to what we spend our money on and the impact of that spending


----------



## Vieux Clou

Wouldn't touch the stuff. Pass the foie gras.


----------



## Southpaw

froggystyle said:


> The fact the animal has eaten and then sh*t the bean out puts me off....


So what's the value adding part of the process in this expensive coffee you're selling?

It's passed through the rear of an animal you say.

Ok. I'm out.


----------



## El Cabron

Very well said spazbarista. I am against cruelty of any kind and out of all the people saying how cruel and unethical civet cat coffee is, how many are going to be tucking into turkey, chicken, or any other meat for christmas dinner. All meat is bred to be murdered and the industry leads us to believe it is 'humanely' killed. Sorry but killing is killing whichever way you dress it up and there's nothing humane about slaughtering animals and i don't have the right to take an animals life just so i can eat, or drink cat poo coffee for that matter.



Spazbarista said:


> I don't think relativism encompasses what I am saying, either descriptively or normatively. I'm not advocating accepting cruelty to animals because cruelty to animals exists. I'm pointing out that in the grand scheme of animal cruelty, Kopi Luwak is almost irrelevant.
> 
> In the UK alone, there are 22 million animals slaughtered every day, the vast majority of these will have been bred in exactly the same conditions as Kopi Luwak civets. Were meat eating a necessity then the accusation of hypocrisy could not be levelled, but it isn't...it is a luxury, much the same as drinking coffee. It seems to me to be in very bad faith to vociferously finger-point at an activity that couldn't even equate to a meaningful fraction of a percentage of daily animal cruelty, whilst indulging in products that account for nearly all of it, and that is why I think hypocrisy is applicable.
> 
> I realise that nobody enjoys the possibility of being a hypocrite, and I'm not after knee-jerk reactions.......just something for people to think about objectively rather than defensively.


----------



## jeebsy

El Cabron said:


> Very well said spazbarista. I am against cruelty of any kind and out of all the people saying how cruel and unethical civet cat coffee is, how many are going to be tucking into turkey, chicken, or any other meat for christmas dinner. All meat is bred to be murdered and the industry leads us to believe it is 'humanely' killed. Sorry but killing is killing whichever way you dress it up and there's nothing humane about slaughtering animals and i don't have the right to take an animals life just so i can eat, or drink cat poo coffee for that matter.


No bother Morrissey


----------



## El Cabron

Ahh i never did like the smiths


----------



## coffeechap

El Cabron said:


> Very well said spazbarista. I am against cruelty of any kind and out of all the people saying how cruel and unethical civet cat coffee is, how many are going to be tucking into turkey, chicken, or any other meat for christmas dinner. All meat is bred to be murdered and the industry leads us to believe it is 'humanely' killed. Sorry but killing is killing whichever way you dress it up and there's nothing humane about slaughtering animals and i don't have the right to take an animals life just so i can eat, or drink cat poo coffee for that matter.


guess you dont drive a car, or wear any leather, or cosmetics. Vegetables get a rough deal too...


----------



## El Cabron

I was waiting for a comment like that because i used to say the same thing when i ate meat. Vegetables are living things yes, but unfortunately i have to eat something to stay alive. Maybe i'll live on coffee cherries and sell my poo on ebay haha

As it happens, no i don't drive a car, wear leather, or cosmetics, i gave up the lipstick and oil of ulay yonks ago.



coffeechap said:


> guess you dont drive a car, or wear any leather, or cosmetics. Vegetables get a rough deal too...


----------



## Mrboots2u

I like the Smiths, Morissey solo work leaves a lot to be desired

Johnny Marr's Solo albums are seriously under rated

Andy Rourke's line of tofu lollipops were awful though


----------



## jeebsy

Electronic was the shit


----------



## El Cabron

Morrisey is more popular in the U.S than he is here, i only like 1 of his, i think it was called irish blood english heart.

Yugh i can't stand tofu !

Yeh jeebsy, electronic were ok back in the day.



Mrboots2u said:


> I like the Smiths, Morissey solo work leaves a lot to be desired
> 
> Johnny Marr's Solo albums are seriously under rated
> 
> Andy Rourke's line of tofu lollipops were awful though


----------



## Spazbarista

Never liked the Smiths, probably because I never listen to lyrics which I gather were the best bit.

Johnny Marr made The The great, however.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## El Cabron

Who could forget such lyrical talent like 'girlfriend in a coma' heheh. I'm not a big fan of Johnny Marr but i've seen some good collaborations of him with the guitarist from the cult (Billy Duffy?) and Noel Gallagher.



Spazbarista said:


> Never liked the Smiths, probably because I never listen to lyrics which I gather were the best bit.
> 
> Johnny Marr made The The great, however.


----------



## Spazbarista




----------



## jeebsy

El Cabron said:


> Who could forget such lyrical talent like 'girlfriend in a coma' heheh. I'm not a big fan of Johnny Marr but i've seen some good collaborations of him with the guitarist from the cult (Billy Duffy?) and Noel Gallagher.


Girlfriend in a coma is the smiths for people that don't like the smiths


----------



## Spazbarista

Jeez... I wish I hadn't posted that. I feel like ****ing crying now. I listened to the lyrics.


----------



## El Cabron

Well i'm not really a fan of them but i quite liked panic and this charming man but did find a lot of their stuff quite depressing



jeebsy said:


> Girlfriend in a coma is the smiths for people that don't like the smiths


----------



## jeebsy

Got loads of favourites but still ill (hatful of hollow version) is up there


----------



## Mrboots2u

"I look like Robert De Niro

I drive drive a Mitsubishi Zero...."

I like this song by the way ( Marr/Bragg collaboration )

Time has been unkind to the fashion of the era though


----------



## Drewster

'kin hell the thread started talking about cat sh*t and ended up about Morrisey and the Smiths.....

Mmmmm Now I think about it not so far off topic!


----------



## El Cabron

Nice ! i wish i'd thought of that











Drewster said:


> 'kin hell the thread started talking about cat sh*t and ended up about Morrisey and the Smiths.....
> 
> Mmmmm Now I think about it not so far off topic!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Kopi Luwak would be a great name for a band. Or a rapper with a silent C.


----------



## michaelg

jeebsy said:


> Girlfriend in a coma is the smiths for people that don't like the smiths


Then there's the Douglas Coupland book of the same name. Went through a phase of reading all his books but went off him in the one he appeared in as himself - thought that was a bit wanky!

Not a huge fan of Smiths or Morrissey but like some stuff. The new stuff they've played on 6Music is pretty cool though. Like the Johnny Marr solo stuff I've heard though and also the album he did with The Cribs.


----------



## jeebsy

michaelg said:


> Then there's the Douglas Coupland book of the same name. Went through a phase of reading all his books but went off him in the one he appeared in as himself - thought that was a bit wanky!


I wanted to check some of his stuff out so went with that because of the Smiths reference....it was good up to the last 20 pages when it the plot went out the window and it got absurd. Shame.


----------



## michaelg

jeebsy said:


> I wanted to check some of his stuff out so went with that because of the Smiths reference....it was good up to the last 20 pages when it the plot went out the window and it got absurd. Shame.


I think his books can be a bit hit and miss. I have a few I liked I wouldn't mind swapping with you for any books you enjoyed but are happy to go to a new home? Once I find which of the 100 boxes in the new house I have put them in that is! I like reading over the holidays - saves me continually refreshing the forum for new posts!


----------



## drude

Hey Nostradamus and Life After God are both great, and I loved the book and TV series of jPod, but Coupland's recent stuff has been pretty disappointing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

drude said:


> Hey Nostradamus and Life After God are both great, and I loved the book and TV series of jPod, but Coupland's recent stuff has been pretty disappointing.


Met him years ago... All little eccentric...

James Ellroy though now there a character......


----------



## 4085

Back on track, has anyone actually tried Kopi? I realise marketing is marketing but part of me wonders what it tastes like. I doubt anyone will own up anyway


----------



## michaelg

Mrboots2u said:


> Met him years ago... All little eccentric...
> 
> James Ellroy though now there a character......


Interesting! I am reading The Black Dahlia now. Thought would give his fiction a try after reading his book about his mother's murder (which was pretty dark) however it's not really my thing.

Book thread anyone?


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> Back on track, has anyone actually tried Kopi? I realise marketing is marketing but part of me wonders what it tastes like. I doubt anyone will own up anyway


A girl I know tried some and said she really liked it, very 'smooth'. She doesn't really dig my light roasted stuff though


----------



## 7493

My daughter, knowing I'm into coffee and not knowing the animal welfare implications. brought some back from Viet Nam, ready ground. Tried it in a French press. Not nice at all. Much too old and stale.


----------



## Spazbarista

That would be Chon.

And the chances are it hadn't been anywhere near a civet


----------



## Glenn

Yes, I have tried Kopi Luwak (years ago when the industry saw it as a novelty)

It's marketing hype

There was nothing to scream 'omg these are great'


----------



## Christianf

All Jack Nicholson's fault


----------



## Rhys

smahud said:


> Some body ever dring a Cup of luwak Coffee here? Original luwak Coffee ofcourse.
> 
> blankonsolo.com
> 
> Twitter.com/smahud


Not me, btw your website fees are overdue, better put a bob in it otherwise the meter is going to run out...


----------



## Vieux Clou

Christianf said:


> All Jack Nicholson's fault


And you gotta die afterwards.


----------



## risky

Had this while in Vietnam. Or certainly something that claimed to be Kopi Luwak. Don't see what the fuss is about. Plus if you brewed it via any method other than a Phin it tasted terrible.


----------



## Jess Rose

So I know I'm 7 years too late for this conversation. I know nothing about coffee but have read about the cruelty before finding this forum. I've spent an hour looking at all the websites that sell kopi luwak that claim to be 100% authentic and from free range plantations where they're also fed other things apparently and it comes with a certificate. Is this a load of rubbish? I'm very sceptical now. If so, could you recommend a fancy coffee for a Christmas present please. We usually just get beans from Tesco and M and S lol. So, anything a bit special would but go down great! The sweet chocolatey tastes were luring me in! Thank you!


----------



## Sharkie

Just don't go near Kopi, i suggest you find a roaster local to you and get some quality beans from them, where are you?


----------

